# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Neighbour wants a different colour - How to have a colorbond fence with 2 colours?

## DaleBlack

Hi 
My neighbour prefers red and we prefer a more beige colour. 
Does anyone know a way to achieve both? 
1- I have been told that 2 sheets back to back could be used and still fit into the one C channel. Obviously the C channel and rails unfortunately could not be a different colour either side but at least the sheets would be. Anyone tried this option? 
2- Powder Coat one side of the colorbond sheet to the desired colour.
ie. Order red sheets, tape one side and then have the exposed side powder coating beige? 
3. Painting the colorbond sheeting with a spray pack? possible? 
CHeers

----------


## bugsy

red?
that would look awful  
If they only want that colour out the front to match their house, then fair enough.
Why not go front half red then back half beige?

----------


## Bloss

Not sure it is available as fencing, but two coloured colourbond is around, but perhaps by special order (and no doubt higher cost).  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Pulse

Not really practical, tell them the person who gets to chose the colour has to pay $100 extra to the other person. Or just tell them they're stupid to want red.  
cheers
Pulse

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi  
Yes red is awful, however they quite like their choice so Ill have to find some way to compromise, probably the easiest thing is the sheets back to back despite the expense. 
Several calls today had people telling me they have done this.

----------


## Terrian

> however they quite like their choice so Ill have to find some way to compromise

  here is a compromise, find out what the most popular colour is, and go for that, then they can paint their side what ever colour they want. 
*you* do not need to be the one that has to compromise. 
we have 6' fences, the neighbors wanted standard 5'4", the compromise was we paid the extra from what is the standard/ most popular and got the fence we wanted.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Putting two sheets back to back sounds like a bad idea. I reckon the water that gets trapped between them will cause it to rust out fairly quick.

----------


## cherub65

Done it before. Two sheets back to back, paint  one side of rail other color,
may not be your color but may have to live next door for twenty years.

----------


## BanPC

Get the sheets delivered in your colour choice, erect the fence... hire an airless spraygun and paint his side red with the cheapest water based paint you can find..... by the time his side has faded it's up to him to repaint it in any god awfull colour he wants.   
.

----------


## rrobor

Dont buy colorbond buy galvo then everyone can paint it what they want

----------


## seriph1

I imagine the "red" is colorbond Manor-Heritage Red, which I think is a nice colour .... there is Indian red as well and I imagine a few others ..... to each their own. I think the beige is ordinary, but I am not a colour person. I am grateful that when we re-did our fence, my neighbours agreed to just about all our ideas .... of course, the fact that any alterations were paid for 100% by me had a lot to do with it. Our fence is a paling one, which I think is sub standard for longevity .... then it turns into a picket fence from the corner of the neighbour's house, to the street. The junction is blocked by trees and shrubbery so it all works  -  as we have an 1880 house (theirs is a 1960's eyesore) it works out well for us. But it still took my getting the quotes, doing three sets of drawings and completing the applications for the council etc.

----------


## Make it work

My Dad, God rest his soul, opted for a different colour than the neighbours so they agreed to split the cost of the fence including double panels. 
That was well over 12 years ago and there is no sign that the fence panels are rusting. 
The rails and posts are a contrast colour so there was no need to paint anything. 
IMHO, a paling fence looks much better, is quieter, does not dent, does not show all sorts of spider webs, allows a gentle breeze to penetrate, is much kinder to plants or shrubs on the eastern side of your yard (radiant heat from the sun on the western side of the fence), and eliminates the whole colour argument between neighbours.

----------

